# Warren Buffett gives away his fortune



## David123 (26 June 2006)

Hi Guys/Gals


Im wondering what sort of impact this will share on the USA sharemarket since hes worth billions...


Discuss?


(i cant find the link from ABC news about story) maybe sumone else can find it.

cheers


----------



## tech/a (26 June 2006)

*Re: Warren Buffet...Intending to slowly sell shares for charity*

As the market trades Trillions each day wont be any more than a minor ripple.

If he dumped a few Billion in a few stocks tomorrow youd get a wave for a day.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 June 2006)

Here is the CNNMoney article:

http://money.cnn.com/2006/06/25/magazines/fortune/charity1.fortune/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## wayneL (26 June 2006)

He might not dump the stock, but rather transfer the assetts... and therefore ongoing income to his prefered charity. Just a thought.

Nice one Warren. Hope it is used wisely.


----------



## The Mint Man (26 June 2006)

Some of you might remember me posting up on the forum the other week that warren buffett (or something about him) was about to be on the Oprah show.
It ended up being his daughter, however it was still very interesting.... she had dreds (hair) and everything. She spoke about Warren and how he still lives a fairly low key life in the same old street/town. She also mentioned that he was going to give his fortune to charity....
I almost fell over  

Good man!


----------



## Hopeful (27 June 2006)

So, WB is a modern-day Robin Hood then? I hope he supports real charites, no those ones that spend 90% of the donations on "administration".


----------



## boiler123 (27 June 2006)

Well, WB has given most of his donations to Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.  A wonderful decision!!!  He is an astute investor, but also an astute giver.  I applaude and admire his wise decision - others may disagree.


----------



## mit (27 June 2006)

Good on the man. I might be TA but always enjoyed reading his annual address. The man is very long on good sense. 

He is going to transfer the shares over a number of years. They are required to spend all of the money every year though. If they have a problem I'd be willing to take a million or two.

I don't think that there will be much waste and overhead with Bill at the helm.  

I like what Warren said about leaving the money to his kids. He said that he will leave them enough to do anything but not enough to do nothing.

MIT


----------



## wayneL (29 June 2006)

Another view:

http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...F88-4783-8381-991CA55E6E78}&siteid=mktw&dist=

Always anothwer view.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (30 June 2006)

I have always held the notion that the wealthy people know how not to be frivolous with their money( ie hate parting with it) ,and how the strugglers /battlers ,have no option but to spend their money. Warren Buffett goes against this thought of mine .
I personally think there is much more behind this ,possibly he is airing some dirty linen out here. 
Lastly a funny thought of mine is ,should it have been more ? aaaah damn it ,its 30th June !


----------



## mit (1 July 2006)

Warren for a capitalist has always been liberal (small l) in his views. I think that when you get past your first 100million money must purely be a score card. Buffet is close enough to the end to realise that he needs to start planning. He doesn't want to give it all to his kids so he is going to give it away. Gatesy is the same. Even though he is a lot younger, he wants to retire in 2 years and is progressively giving money to his charity. I remember years ago when he was worth around 2 billion that a billion dollars is infinite money in that you could never spend it in your life time.

MIT


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 July 2006)

"mit"..........
and people like you & I where do fit in the scheme of things?


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

generous blokes, some of these atheists 
Buffet and Gates for instance.

Mind you , their software sucks (in the case of Gates anyway)

http://atheism.about.com/b/a/257812.htm



> Warren Buffet: Atheist Philanthropist?
> People sometimes say, or just imply, that atheists don't do charitable work like religious theists. This is supposed to demonstrate how much better theistic religion is than irreligious atheism. While it is true that there aren't any atheist "churches" running local soup kitchens, that doesn’t mean that there aren't any atheists doing charity work ”” some of whom are so prominent, they are missed.
> 
> The Jewish Atheist quotes from the Celebrity Atheist List:
> ...





> Gates was interviewed November 1995 on PBS by David Frost. Below is the transcript with minor edits.
> 
> Frost: Do you believe in the Sermon on the Mount?
> 
> ...





> Gates was profiled in a January 13, 1996 TIME magazine cover story. Here are some excerpts compiled by the Drudge Report:
> 
> “Isn’t there something special, perhaps even divine, about the human soul?” interviewer Walter Isaacson asks Gates “His face suddenly becomes expressionless,” writes Isaacson, “his squeaky voice turns toneless, and he folds his arms across his belly and vigorously rocks back and forth in a mannerism that has become so mimicked at MICROSOFT that a meeting there can resemble a round table of ecstatic rabbis.”
> 
> ...


----------



## jonojpsg (17 March 2008)

Come on - it isn't hard to see that unless you want your kids to end up on the scrap heap, giving them billions of dollars each is a bad idea.  In which case, what else do you do with your money?  Makes little difference whether they are Christian, or religious, or otherwise.  Just common sense.

ALso, just because they are two of the three richest people in the world, doesn't make them any better at giving than the rest of us.  Check the rest of the multi-billionaires in the world and see what they are going to do with their billions after they stop amassing more - one would imagine that most will be giving it away?? Be interesting to see anyway.


----------

